# HSU VTF-1 MK2 or SVS PB-1000



## Mikeythai (Aug 23, 2010)

I am buying my first subwoofer. My search is constrained by a $500 budget, and a 50lb weight limit. Size doesn't matter. I am thinking either HSU VTF-1 MK2 or SVS PB-1000. 

It will go in a 15X15 room that has PSB Imgage C60 for L/C/R and Image S50 for surrounds. Onkyo 808 will be the AVR. Listening to music 30%, movies 70%.

I have never heard either of these, and unfortunately my work schedule doesn't permit me to do so before buying. 

I am not married to either of these subs, so if anyone has a different suggestion I am open to it.


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

HSU Research and SVS subwoofers are excellent. I haven't heard the VTF-1 MK2 in person but it should be sufficient in that size of a room if the room is sealed. You can also step up to the VTF-2 MK4 which I have heard and was impressed by for the size/price and will dig a bit deeper for the movie soundtracks but that would bring your budget to ~$600 after shipping. You can also call them to see if they have any B-Stock subs available for a discount.

Is there any particular reason you require it to weigh less than 50lbs? After the sub is out of the box you can move it around pretty easily with towels, blankets, rugs etc.


----------



## Mikeythai (Aug 23, 2010)

Yes, the 50 pound thing. I live in Thailand, and a decent sub will cost me 3-4 times what it costs in the states. I travel back and forth often, and am allowed a 3 bag luggage allowance.

So I will have to put it in my suitcase. If I went over 50 pounds there is a $150 fee.

Good idea to look for B stock. That is how I bought my PSB's and my AVR will be a refurb from A4L.


----------



## Mikeythai (Aug 23, 2010)

Well after more research I am now seriously considering the DIY subwoofer enclosure option. 

I'm now pretty sure I won't buy either the HSU or SVS.

Can a mod please delete this thread?


----------



## Bahtman (Feb 22, 2014)

Mikeythai said:


> Well after more research I am now seriously considering the DIY subwoofer enclosure option.
> 
> I'm now pretty sure I won't buy either the HSU or SVS.
> 
> Can a mod please delete this thread?



So what did you ever do?
I'm in Thailand facing the same dilemma.


----------



## Mikeythai (Aug 23, 2010)

Bought a SVS PB-1000 from Sonnie, and had it shipped to Los Angeles. Hand carried it through the airport. I saved about $300 this way. I think you can get a PB-1000 in Bangkok for 25,000 baht.

In case you are interested my 7.1 home theater system will be for sale in 6 months or so. I am moving back to the States. I priced it out at 250,000 baht if all the components were bought new in Thailand. I will be asking 80,000 baht for everything.

Denon X-3000, 3 PSB C60 (L,C,R), 2 PSB B6 front wides, 2 PSB S50 surrounds, and the SVSound PB-1000. The C60s have a few miles on them but the other stuff is a little over 1 year old. Everything looks and sounds great!


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

Mikeythai said:


> Bought a SVS PB-1000 from Sonnie, and had it shipped to Los Angeles. Hand carried it through the airport. I saved about $300 this way. I think you can get a PB-1000 in Bangkok for 25,000 baht.
> 
> In case you are interested my 7.1 home theater system will be for sale in 6 months or so. I am moving back to the States. I priced it out at 250,000 baht if all the components were bought new in Thailand. I will be asking 80,000 baht for everything.
> 
> Denon X-3000, 3 PSB C60 (L,C,R), 2 PSB B6 front wides, 2 PSB S50 surrounds, and the SVSound PB-1000. The C60s have a few miles on them but the other stuff is a little over 1 year old. Everything looks and sounds great!


Congrats!!


----------



## Bahtman (Feb 22, 2014)

You can get SVS subs in BKK.
If your still looking let me know


----------



## Mikeythai (Aug 23, 2010)

No, I am not looking. I have one already- a PB-1000. I have found it more than enough for my HT needs.


----------

